#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιώματα υπογραφής σε Περιβαλλοντική έκθεση - Μελέτη

## zena13

Πρόσφατα αντιμετώπισα το παρακάτω πρόβλημα, για το οποίο δεν είμαι ενήμερη και παρακαλώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, να με ενημερώσει σχετικά. Κατέθεσα σε δ/νση περιβάλλοντος μια περιβαλλοντική έκθεση (Β4) για πτηνοτροφική μονάδα και μου ζητήθηκε συνυπογραφή γεωτεχνικού ή γεωπόνου. Θεωρώ εντελώς παράλογο, τη στιγμή που διαθέτω μελετητικό πτυχίο Α τάξης στην κατηγορία 27, (Πολιτικός μηχανικός) να πρέπει να συνυπογράψει και κάποιος άλλος την περιβαλλοντική έκθεση. Υπάρχει σχετικό έγγραφο γι αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω την απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου αλλά στη θέση σου θα έκανα τα εξής τρία πράγματα:
1) έγγραφη αίτηση στην υπηρεσία με το ερώτημά σου αφού πρώτα το συζητούσα με τον υπάλληλο να με ενημερώσει βάσει ποιας νομοθεσίας προβλέπεται αυτό που ζητά και
2) τηλ. στο ΤΕΕ/γραφείο επαγγελματικών θεμάτων για να μου πουν στα σίγουρα και
3) τηλ. στο ΣΠΜΕ καθότι είσαι Πολιτικός Μηχανικός.

----------


## zena13

Το έγγραφο που έστειλε η Νομαρχία στη δ/νση περιβάλλοντος λέει για την αναγκαιότητα της συνυπογραφής από γεωτεχνικό - γεωπόνο. Δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου όμως στους έχοντες μελετητικό πτυχίο. Βέβαια δεν χρειάζεται πολύ μυαλό για να το σκεφτεί κάποιος, αλλά όπως αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι ουδείς υπάλληλος θα αναλάβει την ευθύνη να εγκρίνει τη μελέτη μόνο με τη δική μου υπογραφή. Σαφώς και έκανα γραπτό ερώτημα και όχι μόνο. Ζήτησα να μου το δώσουν και γραπτώς, ότι δεν τους αρκεί η δική μου υπογραφή. Και θα δούμε, παρακάτω αν θα την εγκρίνουν ή όχι. Εγώ πάντως δεν θα το αφήσω να περάσει έτσι απλά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι από το *ΤΕΕ*: 



"Βάσει της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας (Π.Δ. 256/1998 και Εγκύκλιος Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. - Γενική Δ/νση Περιβάλλοντος, αρ. πρωτ. οικ. 68265/2.10.2000) καμιά ειδικότητα Μηχανικών δεν εξαιρείται από την εκπόνηση μελετών περιβάλλοντος, αρκεί να έχουν μελετητικό πτυχίο στην κατηγορία 27 με τίτλο "Περιβαλλοντικές Μελέτες". Για το μελετητικό πτυχίο στην κατηγορία 27 θα απευθυνθείτε στο: Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε./Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε. Δ/νση Μητρώων και Τεχνικών Επαγγελμάτων  Τμήμα Μητρώου Μελετητών Δ/νση: Ιπποκράτους 196-198 114 71-Αθήνα"

----------


## zena13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, θα τη χρησιμοποιήσω καταλλήλως. 
Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα όμως είναι ότι εξαιτίας κάποιων δημ. υπαλλήλων, που δεν έχουν μάθει να κοιτάνε λίγο παραπέρα, θα πρέπει εγώ, και ο καθένας μας, να ξοδεύω χρόνο για να αποδείξω ότι δεν είμαι ελέφαντας!!

----------


## zena13

Και όμως!! Σε κάθε περίπτωση επιμένουν, ότι χρειάζεται η συνυπογραφή του γεωτεχνικού, σύμφωνα πάντα με κάποιο έγγραφο που έχει στείλει το Γεωτεχνικό επιμελητήριο προς τον Νομάρχη και το οποίο απλώς κοινοποιήθηκε στη Δ/νση περιβάλλοντος. Ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει καμιά εντολή Νομάρχη για τα παραπάνω. Ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομοθετεί το Γεωτεχνικό Επιμελητήριο.
Πήγαινε στο ΤΕΕ οπωσδήποτε.
Πες στον υπάλληλο ότι σε εξωθεί να ασκήσεις όλα τα νόμιμα δικαιώματά σου και ότι θα βρεθεί αυτός κατηγορούμενος στο τέλος κάτι που δεν το επιθυμείς.

----------


## zena13

Οι υπάλληλοι που μου έδωσαν το χαρτί του Γεωτεχνικού επιμελητηρίου, είναι άτομα τα οποία απλά εκτελούν τις εντολές των ανωτέρων τους, ενίοτε δε, άνευ ιδιαίτερης σκέψης. Έχω ήδη όμως, απευθυνθεί στο ΤΕΕ καθώς και στον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου. Σύντομα θα αποκατασταθούν τα πράγματα, με οποιοδήποτε κόστος.

----------


## Xάρης

*@zena13*
Αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις. Μη ξεχάσεις να μας ενημερώσεις.

----------


## SIRADRAB

> Οι υπάλληλοι που μου έδωσαν το χαρτί του Γεωτεχνικού επιμελητηρίου, είναι άτομα τα οποία απλά εκτελούν τις εντολές των ανωτέρων τους, ενίοτε δε, άνευ ιδιαίτερης σκέψης.


Τι εννοείς, ...........ενίοτε δε, άνευ ιδιαίτερης σκέψης?

----------


## zena13

SIRADRAB,
χωρίς ιδιαίτερη σκέψη, σημαίνει: δεν πολυσκοτίζομαι να ψάξω αν αυτό που γράφει το οποιοδήποτε χαρτί, είναι σωστό ή όχι. Ας λύσει το θέμα κάποιος άλλος. Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν γι αυτό, ίσως να έχουν και δίκιο. :Λυπημένος:

----------


## tectonator

zena13 αν το έχεις το χαρτί του ΓΕΩΤΕΕ κάνε ένα κόπο να μας πει τι λέει ακριβώς. Υπάρχει κάποια δικαιολόγηση?

----------


## zena13

Το έγγραφο του ΓΕΩΤΕΕ αναφέρεται στην υποχρεωτική υπογραφή του γεωτεχνικού στις προβλεπόμενες μελέτες αδειοδότησης πτηνοκτηνοτροφικών μονάδων, επικαλούμενο το άρθρο 8 του ΠΔ 344/2000.

----------


## tectonator

Λοιπόν, το άρθρο 8 του ΠΔ 344/2000 αναφέρει ποιες είναι οι επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες (δηλαδή δικαιώματα) των γεωπόνων. Αντίθετα, το άρθρο 9 αναφέρει πότε είναι υποχρεωτική η υπογραφή/συνυπογραφή γεωπόνου.

Το μόνο σχετικό που βρήκα είναι το παρακάτω:

_Άρθρο 8, παράγραφος λγ) του ΠΔ 344/2000:
λγ) Στη σύνταξη τεχνικών εκθέσεων για την έκδοση προέγριση, χωροθέτησης, άδειας περιβαλλοντικών όρων, καθώς και άδειας ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας γεωργικών και κτηνοτροφικών εγκαταστάσεων._ 

Αλλά αυτό είναι στο άρθρο 8 όχι στο 9. Ζήτα διευκρινήσεις κατά την γνώμη μου.  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

Edit: Να και το ΠΔ 344/2000
http://www.geotee.gr/lnkFiles/PD_344_2000.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Και όμως έχουν δίκαιο!
Φοβερή συντεχνία οι γεωπόνοι, μπράβο τους! Μέχρι και στατικές μελέτες κάνουν.
Εμείς να τα βλέπουμε και το ΤΕΕ/ΕΕΤΕΜ.

Άρθρο 8 του Π.Δ. 344/2000

Για την ακρίβεια αναφέρονται στο άρθρο 9 "Υποχρεωτική Απασχόληση" §2.ιβ) του ίδιου διατάγματος 

"ιβ) στη σύνταξη, υπογραφή ή συνυπογραφή μ' άλλους συναρμόδιους επιστήμονες κάθε προέγκρισης, χωροθέτησης και μελέτης περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων που αφορά τη χωροθέτηση έργου ή δραστηριότητας στο γεωργικό χώρο (συγκοινωνιακά έργα, βιομηχανία, τουρισμός)"

Υ.Γ.: Με πρόλαβες *tectonator*

----------


## Xάρης

Στο άρθρο 8 αναφέρει πού μπορούν να απασχοληθούν.
Στο άρθρο 9 που είναι υποχρεωτική η απασχόληση με αμοιβή γεωπόνου (βλ. άρθρο 9 §1 στη σελίδα 5/20).

Υ.Γ.: Μαζί σου είμαι *spy1551* αλλά δυστυχώς έχουν πάτημα. Μακάρι να το ερμηνεύω λάθος.

----------


## zena13

Λοιπόν, η υπογραφή ή συνυπογραφή με άλλους αρμόδιους για τη σύνταξη μιας μελέτης περ. επιπτ. είναι υποχρεωτική, ΜΟΝΟ όμως, για τις μελέτες που θεωρούνται, από το ίδιο ΦΕΚ ως ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΕΣ. Αν διαβάσετε τι θεωρείται αξιόλογη μελέτη θα καταλάβετε ότι αναφέρεται σε μελέτες Α1 ή το πολύ και σε Α2. Σε καμιά περίπτωση όμως δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι μελέτες των κατηγοριών Β3, Β4. Άρα, θεωρώ ότι κακώς στάλθηκε αυτό το έγγραφο από το ΓΕΩΤΕΕ σε δ/νση που ελέγχει μόνο τις μελέτες της κατηγορίας Β4. Αν το έγγραφο αυτό περιελάμβανε ολόκληρο το ΦΕΚ 344/2000 θα ήταν εύκολο να καταλάβει κάποιος τα όσα γράφω παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς όμως, το ΓΕΩΤΕΕ έστειλε μια μεμονωμένη σελίδα. Να υποθέσω σκοπίμως? Ή θα έχω πει κακία?

----------


## cna

Ερώτηση*: Μηχανικοί εργολήπτες δημοσίων έργων οι οποίοι βάσει του νόμου δεν έχουν δικαίωμα εγγραφής στα Μητρώα Μελετητών δύνανται να υπογράφουν ΜΠΕ ιδιωτικών έργων; 

*Προβοκατόρικη ίσως...

----------


## tectonator

Προς ενημέρωση.
http://www.geotee.gr/lnkFiles/20091221PPDSE607.pdf

----------

Xάρης

----------

